# Omnitrope Sandoz



## Welshmatt983 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi guys have any of you tried the above HGH?

I believe it is Polish pharmacy but could be wrong!

I have been using Hyge (lins) for a year and switched to Ansomone as thats what supplier had but noticed the difference straight away, more vascular, body fat dropped and feel tired and sleep great etc.

However I have been offered Omnitrope AQ, without coming into prices it is just over twice the price I am paying now for ansomone, people always say the pharma AQ HGH is a lot better than any chinese GH.

If you had choice would you prefer to do say 4iu/day of ansomone or 2iu/day Omnitrope AQ?


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

I asked very similar question days before but my other choice was Hyge (counterfeit ones) so they said me Omnitrope.

But when Asomone is legit is really good GH, used in chinese hospitals, so I would say Ansomone

Also beware with Omnitrope, because is liquid GH, so have to be keep cold all the time... So you should trust your source very very much...


----------



## Quedrill (Apr 27, 2011)

Well if its twice the price,, i think i would stick with the Ansomone


----------

